# Intro Letter from Sponsor on fiance/dependent visa



## heidiveronica (Jan 29, 2017)

Feedback please see below intro letter from sponsor; I took out personal info. Just want to make sure this looks okay and all bases covered. 





Re: Letter of introduction/ Explanation of meeting

Dear Sir/Madame:

This letter is to confirm my support of (fiance) and (dependent) applications to enter the UK as the fiancé and dependent of a British Citizen. I am a British Citizen, and have been living in the UK since birth. I am currently employed under the title of XXXXXX with a company called XXXXXX. I have been with this company since XXX and have a current salary of £XX per year. I currently reside at (address) and have been residing there since December 2015. I pay XXX per month which is inclusive of council tax and utility bills. It is a 3 bedroom property which I own,. There is also a living room, bathroom, dining room and kitchen. I currently live alone with no roommates. I have never been previously married or in a marriage-like long term relationship, and have no children.

We began communicating November of 2014 online via kik.com through a mutual attraction. We shared many common interest and hobbies. As our relationship started to develop we corresponded through skype, hangouts and FaceBook messenger in which we were able to text, video chat and have voice calls.

We decided to meet in person for the first time; May 30th – June 11th 2016

* Days inn, XXXXXXX, PA (sponsors lodging) 5/30/16-6/11/16

Having spent two weeks together in person and endless hours talking on the phone. Every hour of the day communicating by text. We both knew we wanted this relationship to go further so we arranged another vacation to be with each other; July 29th – August 13th 2016.

* Stayed with (fiance US citizen) & her son at her address for the duration (July 29 – August 13)

* Got engaged on 08/01/2016

We spent another holiday together to celebrate Christmas as a family (December 22nd-January 5th 2017)

* Stayed with (fiance US citizen) & her son at her address for the duration (December 22-January 5)

* Recently we have decided to get married and settle to live in the United Kingdom.

We have chosen to begin the process of settling together in the UK (as opposed to the USA) because of my stable employment and the career opportunities I have within the company I work for. In support of the fiancée/dependent application, I have enclosed the following documents: 
1) copy of my UK passport. 
2) Email conversations between myself and Register Office regarding our intent to marry when (fiance US citizen) is in the UK. Register Office have advised me that we are unable to give notice of our intent to marry until fiancée has been in the UK for X days, 
3) As evidence of meeting each other I have included boarding passes / flight itinerary hotel bookings of my visits to the USA and photographs of us from our time spent together. 
4) As evidence of our continuing relationship I have included: Screenshots of our FaceBook messages/posts and skype logs going back as far as May 2016. Prior to using FaceBook messenger and skype we used the KIK app to communicate which does not store chat history. Various receipts to different things we did together or gifts bought for one another. Customs receipts and letters when we would occasionally write each other or send gifts. 
5) As evidence of maintenance, I have included the most recent 6 months pay slips, and 6 months bank statements, a letter from my Employer as confirmation of my current salary and title. 
6) As evidence of accommodation I have included my mortgage statement, council tax, land registry, water bill and electric bill.

I hope I have included all the necessary information, please do not hesitate to contact me, should you require any confirmation or further information.

Sincerely,
XXXXX


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

This appears to confirm everything needed in a sponsorship letter but I would take another look at your relationship timeline section as the dates etc don't add up.

Also, brevity is the call of the hour so if there is anything you feel you can shorten without taking away too much, I'd consider it. 

good luck.


----------



## heidiveronica (Jan 29, 2017)

Kimi2490 said:


> This appears to confirm everything needed in a sponsorship letter but I would take another look at your relationship timeline section as the dates etc don't add up.
> 
> Also, brevity is the call of the hour so if there is anything you feel you can shorten without taking away too much, I'd consider it.
> 
> good luck.



Thank you for your response and feedback. I am re reading our timeline I am sorry which dates don't add up ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's called letter of sponsorship and is addressed to Entry Clearance Officer, UKVI, Home Office
The first and last paragraphs are redundant.
The letter mainly consists of your relationship history, in simple prose, using non-emotive language.
So a letter typically reads like:

We first met online in 2009. As we exchanged personal information and we grew in mutual affection, our first meeting took place in 2010 in Paris during a short holiday. After further meetings in UK, NYC and Jamaica, we were engaged in 2015. Pressure of my work and her studies meant we could not meet as often as we liked but kept in touch constantly through skype, facebook and other social media. In 2016 a meeting took place including both sets of parents, and with their blessing we put forward our wedding plan for 2017, in London where I live. We have plenty of common interest, including country music, theatre and Third-World issues, and our shared Catholic faith is very important to us. I particularly admire her honesty, sense of humour and her zest for life. We have decided to set up our home in London, where I rent a 2-bedroom flat, and I continue to build up my career in software development while she hopes to engage in post-doctoral research in molecular biology.


----------

